# Allgemein > Sicherheit >  ornder mit passwort

## <> CaN <>

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann ich passwörter für ordner meines eigenen home verzeichnis vergeben? Hintergrund ist der, dass auch andere leute an meiner workstation unter anmeldung meines uses arbeiten.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

<> CaN <>

----------


## Spike05

Am einfachsten und auch am Sichersten wäre wenn du einfach für die anderen Benutzer einen eigenen Account anlegst!

cu

Jochen

----------


## Thomas

Die Vergabe von Passwörtern für Verzeichnisse ist in einem Standardsystem nicht möglich.
Am besten machst du es wie Jochen vorgeschlagen hat und vergibst für jeden User, der an deiner Workstation arbeiten soll, einen eigenen Usernamen. Somit hat niemand mehr Zugriff auf dein Homeverzeichnis (in sofern du die Rechte für deine Home richtig vergibst), jeder hat sein eigenes Homeverzeichnis. Ansonsten ändert sich für die Mitbenutzter deines Systems nichts.

Thomas.

----------


## <> CaN <>

Vielen Dank für die Infos,

Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich ja auch die einzelen Datein mit einem Passwort beim Speichern versehen kann. Sorry habe ich vorhin nicht dran gedacht.

<> CaN <>

----------


## pablovschby

> _Original geschrieben von <> CaN <>_ 
> *Vielen Dank für die Infos,
> 
> Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich ja auch die einzelen Datein mit einem Passwort beim Speichern versehen kann. Sorry habe ich vorhin nicht dran gedacht.
> 
> <> CaN <>*


 redest du jetzt von den Passwörtern, die du per StarOffice vergibst oder wie setzt du das Passwort auf ein File...?
gruss&danke
pablo

----------


## Steve

Du könntest auch Container mit loopaes bauen.

----------


## <> CaN <>

Zum Beispiel OpenOffice Datein

- Datei
- Speichern unter
- mit Kennwort speichern (anklicken)

Das meinte ich.

<> CaN <>

----------

